# Gearing up for Cod Season!



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Even though it's still a month away, I've been stocking up on spinnerbaits and the like ready for the start of cod season. Really hoping to spend some time on the local lakes this summer, and with luck I might start to pick up a few cod with some regularity (I can hope, can't I?)

So I'm sorted with spinnerbaits (mostly Bassman 'Codman' series) and mumblers, even have a couple of the new Bassman DT's. The Daiwa Sol is spooled up with new 20lb braid. But now I'm thinking about a new rod...

I'm currently using a 7' Daiwa Tierra Med spinning rod, 6-14lb, rated to cast 1/8 to 3/4oz. It's been pretty good, but now I'm thinking of upgrading. Anybody have any suggestions? It would have to be pretty comfortable casting 1/2oz spinnerbaits all day. Have tried the baitcaster option but it didn't work out (it was me, not the baitcaster!).

Anyway, bring on Dec 1!!!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I could think of a few gun rods around $300, what size is the Sol Ant?

Are you happy with the 7' rods or do you think something of a smaller length might give you more muscle? ( The name of the game ). In the end its how fast you can safely release one of these fish, my Cod spinning rod consists of a Daiwa Caldia Kix 3500 spooled with 20lb Crystal Fireline / 30lb leader mounted on a 6' Daiwa Procaster A ( PRA 601HFS Spin 1 6'0" Heavy Fast ¼-1oz 10-14lb ). This also doubles as a good offshore rod, luckily as I still havent caught a Cod on it yet!

The new Nitro Voodoo will be tough as nails ( Voodoo 6'6" 2 3 - 5kg 1/3oz - 1oz 10 - 28 grams )

http://www.innovatorrods.com/nitro-voodoo.html

The new Daiwa Heartland XA split grips look the goods too ( 701 MFS Spin 1 7'0" Medium Fast ¼-½ 8-14Lb )

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... artland-XA

I would just match my reel to a dream pair, you know you want ( TD-SOL 701 MFS Spin 7'0" 1 Med Fast ¼-½oz 8-14lb )

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... roduct=sol


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

The nitro looks good Paff, didn't know that was out there. Will have to try and suss one out. Was also thinking about the sol rod, but maybe in the med-heavy weight. The trouble is the reel is a 2500 size - might be a bit small for the MH rod? You're right though, maybe something a bit shorter than 7' was what I had in mind.

Was also going to suss out a Loomis bronzeback - 6'3" long, 10-17lb line weight, 1/4oz to 3/4oz lure weight, fast action, medium-heavy power.

http://products.gloomis.com/gl/prod...<>ast_id=1408474395181201&bmUID=1225790569408

A trip into tackleworld is on the cards...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT9ZFiwAACRfgAAQYBcAEBuh3AA/7/+wMADGoNVPwmplNlPUZAyMmmhkyDGjRoBkyGjEaaBpgNU8Qp6ehMoNqNAAB6RkKhBhXB+UzfaKI5El+C6+yHhiIyNIuUKJZ4624N6OBupNFLbyBH1BySE3V3PkotvMLcYFWMtLK2E8rEzVDTEFdiqHeSmiNtepKHpEM/V2+2ZN4ZwfS6c6TsSTBENLzi6lvtU0oBcIFrJee5+9RZOCBWjBECkPkg0XOuNx32OsLZA1mVIvbBEKp0cHgxhsY4FRQmhfTKyZECRCQjIw1gCk8nuzU1ng5IEHhowImfxdyRThQkD9ZFiw


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Good to see you out on LBG this morning Itchyant. Paffoh's suggestions for rods are great options. If you're looking at Loomis, shop around (PM me if you want some more info).


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Go back to the baitcaster

DO IT

you will not regret it, nothing is more comfortable for banging spinnerbaits into structure all day. The line control is so much better, a couple of hours practicing and you'll nail it.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

koich said:


> Go back to the baitcaster
> 
> DO IT


I know, I know. Maybe next season...I want to have a full on season dedicated with the spinning gear, so I'm not swapping and changing all the time.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Wouldnt have a clue about the rod but i like the lures mate, problem is, which bloody one are ya going to tie on first????


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

So if you add a Sqidgy Fish to a normal spinnerbait do you get a Codman for a fraction of the cost?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ado said:


> So if you add a Sqidgy Fish to a normal spinnerbait do you get a Codman for a fraction of the cost?


Not really, although if you add a stinger and purchase some Bozo Plastics and cut out a small circle from an ice cream container and carefully figure out a way of atatching it through the main hooks eye onto the spinnerbait stinger hook, blah blah blah you could possibly save yourself maybe $4 ( At the most, its a fair bit of mucking around ).

You can add soft plastics onto spinnerbaits with or without stingers and any plastic will do, I use some dark blue Yum Craw plastics rigged backwards on my 4x 4 purple and black Bassman's. I also run various plastics including worm imitations but to be honest the tandem colorado Bassmans in 1/4 oz with the paddle tail plastic has hooked me my only fish on a SB ( Apart from a few noxious Redfin caught on smaller bettlespins ).


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Ado said:


> So if you add a Sqidgy Fish to a normal spinnerbait do you get a Codman for a fraction of the cost?


Like Paff, I've tried some different plastics on cheaper spinnerbaits (I brought a bunch from the states at about $5AUS each), but the quality is not up to the standard of the codmans. Sounds like a bit of a plug for the bassman spinnerbaits, but I think they are worth the money. The secret creek baits look pretty good, also have been checking out jackall baits too.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. It sounds as though I'll need for fork out the big ones to keep up with the Jones's. My limited ebay searching seems to suggest that it's hard to pick up a Bassman for much under $20 each to your door. :?


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

The local in Fyshwick is selling them for about $15, give or take a dollar dependant on the actual model.

Checked out a loomis bronzeback there today, I'm keen, just tossing up which weight to get. And whether a new heartland reel would look good on it. And whether I need to burn all my credit card statements afterwards...


----------



## powerslave (Sep 29, 2008)

hey there,

i recently got a Nitro Messiah 3pce beach rod (8-15kg) it is fantastic, The build quality is superb and it so dam light at 13'... i am also running a G.Loomis GL2 with a Daiwa Team Advantage Bait caster i love this combo i know you have had issues with bait casters and they are not for everyone.. i saw the Nitro rods at the local in Fyshwick "And They Look The Goods". either brand of rods you would be extremely happy with i would say one thing thou, for yak fishing i prefer not to have the lowers graphite section like in some of the Shimano and Daiwa rods, Okuma have just released a new range of Yak Rods i have only seen them in a magazine but they look quite impressive..

good luck on your quest and hope to see you on the water...


----------



## revoyakker (Feb 26, 2008)

> I would really, really like to catch a cod on a popper this year. Fingers crossed...


I saw a bank fisho drop a cod on a popper last night. I was nearby in the yak and I think the encounter - resulting in a big splash near his feet - shocked him, me and no doubt the cod! :shock:

After the encounter, the bank fisho went off to change his underwear, and I went off to catch myself a Golden Perch. And I did - 29cm... it was all I could do under the circumstances!


----------

